# Good news for UK Travel to Cyprus.



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cyprus to allow vaccinated UK tourists from May 1


They will be allowed into the country without a negative Covid test or needing to quarantine




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Cyprus to allow vaccinated UK tourists from May 1
> 
> 
> They will be allowed into the country without a negative Covid test or needing to quarantine
> ...


I can see the future being very much a case of being able to go abroad, go to theatres and many other things as long as you have a vaccination certificate. This means that those who refuse the vaccine will be restricted to what they are able to do. Maybe it will make them think twice before refusing it. Not sure though where that leaves people who because they have an illness which might be negatively affected by the vaccine are unable to have it.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Letitia and I are fully supportive of the inoculation programme and will readily have our jabs when they’re due which, in Cyprus, may not be for 2-3 months. In addition, I hope that all our children and grandchildren in the UK will be vaccinated as soon as possible. However, I have many reservations about any introduction of a positive discrimination against those who cannot or will not have the vaccine via some sort of ‘Covid Passport’. 

We have all given up many freedoms we originally took for granted - all for ‘the greater good.’ Here in Cyprus, for example, we cannot venture out of our homes between 9pm and 5am due to a curfew. With all hospitality closed, we must now surely ask ‘Why?’ We cannot leave our homes during the remaining hours unless we seek and obtain permission from the government via an SMS and then only twice a day - all because the Health Minister has decreed that no-one should need to go out any more than which has been authorised! All workers are currently required to have a mandatory weekly Covid test with severe fines for transgressors. This is despite EU regulations which prohibit mandatory medical procedures which, I believe, includes having a cotton bud shoved up your nose!

Where on earth would a policy of vaccine passports end? Today - required for travel. Tomorrow- required to go to the Mall or out for a meal?


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Letitia and I are fully supportive of the inoculation programme and will readily have our jabs when they’re due which, in Cyprus, may not be for 2-3 months. In addition, I hope that all our children and grandchildren in the UK will be vaccinated as soon as possible. However, I have many reservations about any introduction of a positive discrimination against those who cannot or will not have the vaccine via some sort of ‘Covid Passport’.
> 
> We have all given up many freedoms we originally took for granted - all for ‘the greater good.’ Here in Cyprus, for example, we cannot venture out of our homes between 9pm and 5am due to a curfew. With all hospitality closed, we must now surely ask ‘Why?’ We cannot leave our homes during the remaining hours unless we seek and obtain permission from the government via an SMS and then only twice a day - all because the Health Minister has decreed that no-one should need to go out any more than which has been authorised! All workers are currently required to have a mandatory weekly Covid test with severe fines for transgressors. This is despite EU regulations which prohibit mandatory medical procedures which, I believe, includes having a cotton bud shoved up your nose!
> 
> Where on earth would a policy of vaccine passports end? Today - required for travel. Tomorrow- required to go to the Mall or out for a meal?


I don't think that anyone should be forced to be vaccinate and I definitely don't agree with any forced exclusions or unnecessary restrictions on anyone who is medically excluded or exempt from being vaccinated

I have no problem with air or other forms of public travel restrictions for anyone simply refusing the vaccines 

The many hypothetical possible future extensions of the requirement for proof of vaccination are a whole other subject from international travel and can be fully debated if or when such restrictions are proposed.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

If people decide they don't want to be vaccinated, they have to accept the consequences of their decision. If that means they're not permitted to use public transport, visit cinemas, theatres, or work in the NHS, etc., so be it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been told that I may not be able to have the vaccine as there are quite a lot of medications that I cannot take due to a stupid illness. Not enough research has been done with certain conditions so it will take time to know what is and is not safe. So my concern is that if people don't have the vaccine simply because they don't want to it means that those who cannot have it are being put at risk. Consequently staying at home is going to be the only option for a long time for people like me.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I understood that the UK was not allowing foreign travel by UK residents until 17 May at the earliest. As for vaccination certificates, even the ponderous EU have not formulated a plan for the future. Ideas yes but not a plan. Such a plan would not be actionable until the middle of the year. (Cynics - please refrain from asking "Which year?")


----------

